# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  Выпускные сценарии:@Выпускники  .сом@ ,Оскаровский, Чикаго, Морской и отдельные блоки

## elen-ka20

*Полнометражные  сценарии* *

ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 

1. ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК  

Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280
- в любом отделении  ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ.

***********************************************************************************************************************************
 Программа для выпускного 9/ 11 классов : "Хайпанём немножечко"

программу для выпускного 2019 года "Хайпанём немножечко" . Быть в тренде- это важно .Простые формы в новом значении и ты на нужной волне !!!

В этом варианте вы найдёте и текстовые связки, и застольные активации , и подвижные конкурсно- игровые моменты ,включая эпизод с учителем и родителями . 
8 моментов , с которыми ты сотрёшь все грани с первой минуты.

***********************************************************************************************************************************
1. @ВЫПУСКНИКИ  .ТОЧКА COM@ 
Предлагаю вашему вниманию не просто ПРОГРАММУ, а  ПОЛНОЦЕННЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ  ,написанный "ПОД КЛЮЧ"(сегодня покупаешь, а завтра блестяще проводишь выпускной )    :
 -14 конкурсно - игровых  моментов КАК ЗАСТОЛЬНЫХ,ТАК И ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫХ. ( активации,интреактивы, кричалки, игровые моменты , блок для учителей, для родителей  и много интересные  новые фишки) ,
-выдержанные в теме от и до, 
-подробно просписанный ОТ И ДО -разместился на 36  страницы рассчитанный на полный банкетный день (6 часов) .  
-полностью подобранные  полиграфия,музыка,фото и видео 
-яркий финал - флешмоб "Вставай!"


Выпускной...Этот праздник должен быть ярким, весёлым, активным , но в то же время  душевным и тёплым ,трогательным . И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!! стильным и современными... Чтобы остались тёплые  воспоминания на долгие  годы и участникам праздника хотелось бы всё повторить и именно с вашим участием . Если вы рассматриваете выпускной именно в таком ключе,то ЭТОТ СЦЕНАРИЙ ВАШ 1000% 

[img]http://*********net/6591194.jpg[/img]

Тема понятна будет всем ,потому как выпускники сутками в ВКонтактах,а взрослые уже давно и успешно освоили  в одноклассники. Все знают что такое селфи и смайл,так что понимать о чём идёт речь будут все! Это очень актуальная и современная тема , в которой   участниками  праздника  станут все главные герои торжества: и выпускники,и учителя, и родители. Всё ,что необходимо для проведения такой программы вы найдёте в сценарии,так как материал собран под ключ и написан сценарий так,что сегодня вы его берёте, а завтра можно идти и работать .

Вы получаете :
-текстовой документ - 
-музыкальное оформление к сценарию
-полиграфия
-видео для мультимедии (где это необходимо) ,печатный материал для игровых моментов(где это необходимо) 

Если нужны подробности- пишите,детально опишу в ЛС 

Стоимость сценария -3500 руб  

****************************************************************************************************************************************

Полнометражный сценарий "АЛЫЕ ПАРУСА МЕЧТЫ"  

Очень символичная тема для выпускного : "Большому кораблю-большое плаванье" .И самое время пожелать ему 7 футов под килем и на рассвете  спустить  на воду.

В КОМПЛЕКТЕ:
-текстовой документ(подробно прописанные слова ведущего + рекомендации по теме) 
-музыкальное оформление всего сценария
-фото и видео примеры по сценарию
-полиграфия(где она нужна)

СТОИМОСТЬ - 3500  

[IMG]http://*********net/6293282.jpg[/IMG]


******************************************************************************************************************

В стиле кино "ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПРЕМИИ ОСКАР"*

_Это идеальная тема для выпускного вечера,потому что она очень символична и созвучна такому празднику
Каким же получается выпускной вечер в таком стиле ? Ярким..стильным. весёлым .Такой вечер ни кого не оставит равнодушным.

В сценарий вошли
-текстовой документ  - полный сценарий,в который вошли номинации для учителей (подводки к поздравлениям)  и учеников  ;8 игровых блоков для номинантов ; прописанные застолья,кричалка тематическая,хлопалка и т.д.
-музыкальное оформление
-фото материал

Без  реквизита. Но 3500 руб _ 

[IMG]http://*********net/6337317.jpg[/IMG]


***********************************************************************************************************************

_ПОЛНОМЕТРАЖНЫЙ ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ В СТИЛЕ ЧИКАГО 20-Х _ 

Стильно..шикарно...респектабельно...ярко.....и ОЧЕНЬ весело - это всё присутствует в этом сценарии. С этим сценарием у вас не будет проблем и выпускной вы проведёте блестяще.

В комплекте :
-описание и рекомендации по проведению
-подробно прописанный текст ведущего 
-музыкальное офрмление
-ФОТОматериал
-ВИДЕО с банкетов

СТОИМОСТЬ 3500 РУБ.

[IMG]http://*********net/6324002.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/6331170.jpg[/IMG]

***************************************************************************************************************************

*ТАКЖЕ МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ СЦЕНАРИЙ " ОТ ВИНТА!..ПОЛЕТЕЛИ!!!" -  в стиле авиапутешествия.*

[img]http://*********net/6751212.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

*"ПО ГЛАВНОЙ УЛИЦЕ С ОРКЕСТРОМ"* 

Уважаемые коллеги! Предлагаю вашему вниманию  сценарий  выпускного 2017 года. Универсальный .Классический. Новый ,но был презентован на МК ,так что  частично проверен на практике.

В этом сценарии вы найдёте: застольные активации,интерактивы,подвижные игры,эстафеты,,конкурсы,.анимации,розыгрыш  и тд и тп. Момент  с родителями ,с классным руководителем и многое другое .Всего 14 конкурсно - игровых момента (если пожелаете ознакомиться со сцен.планом -  пишите ЛС) .Большая часть игровой программы будет работать и на любых других праздниках,так что пылится после выпускного сценарий точно не будет .

Написан как и все мои сценарии "по ключ".Бери и работай   :
Вес папки - 1.6. ГБ :
-текст ведущего - 40 страниц 
-музыка ко всему сценарий.
- полиграфия 
-фото и видео для пояснения игровой программы с показа этой программы на презентации на моём Мастер Классе.

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Купила сценарий Полнометражный тематический сценарий в стиле кино  "ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ ВРУЧЕНИЯ ПРЕМИИ ОСКАР"! В восторге! Всё очень понравилось! Жду с нетерпением 20 июня, реализую в работе))) Спасибочки!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Большущее спасибо,Ксения,за отзыв  :Tender:  ! Ооооочень рада ,что всё понравилось. В работе использовала сей материал не раз,так что думаю проблем 20 июня не возникнет   :Derisive: )
Успешного использования и отличного правздника! :Ok:

----------


## Оль-ля

Здравствуйте ,Елена! Спасибо за сценарий,очень интересный конферанс, тема выдержана на протяжении всего вечера ,интересный финал. Спасибо !!!!Всё так просто , что кажется -ну да ,как я хотела .....всё как будто под меня прописано  и в тоже время, сама бы ТАК не придумала ,точно. Ещё ,что не мало важно ,при лёгкой переделки, можно использовать и для любого праздничного мероприятия. Выпуск у меня 23 июня . Напишу отчёт. Надеюсь он начнётся со слов "Урааа!!! Всё прошло "СУПЕР"!!!" :Yahoo:

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,СПАСИБО огромное за отзыв!!! Сейчас гн важен как ни когда!! Сепрского тебе выпускного,чтоб всё прогло даже лучше,чем хотелось бы и всё благодаря вашему мастерству)
p.s. теперь буду ждать впечатлений после проведения "Церемонии".Удачи и ещё раз удачи 23 июня)))) и весь сезон

----------


## elen-ka20

*АКЦИЯ!!! ВСЕГО  10 ДНЕЙ !!!! *  

*Всем,кто приобретает сценарий выпускного  "В стиле Оскар" или "Вечеринка в стиле Чикаго 30 - х" - любой блок в подарок.Ну и плюс бонус- его ни кто не отменял)


Также по прежнему действует выгодное предложение по универсальным блокам  для выпускных ,которые вам потом пригодятся и на других банкетах*  :

*4 БЛОКА СО СКИДКОЙ = 2000 РУБ ( вместо 3100) + ПОДВОДКИ К ТОСТАМ   В ПОДАРОК.
ТО ЕСТЬ 5 БЛОКОВ ПО ЦЕНЕ 3.*. 

*ПОДРОБНОСТИ ПО ССЫЛКЕ* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138635

----------


## Шмидт Олеся Александровна

Я уже перевела деньги за сценарий ЧИКАГО, жду с нетерпением....

----------


## elen-ka20

Олеся,СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!! Всё отправила ! Жду с вопросами , если возникнут.
Успешного выпускного!

----------


## NatNatali

*elen-ka20*, Елена добрый день, хочу приобрести сценарий выпускного в стиле Оскар и в бонус "Делаю раз"  Сообщите реквизиты для оплаты те же? Спасибо,жду ответа)))

----------


## elen-ka20

*NatNatali*, Добрый день) Детали сбросила в ЛС) Бонус- нет проблем и для вас,как для постоянного покупателя не один)))


_переношу отзыв из НГ темы :_ 




> здравствуйте!!!! Уже приобритала ваш сценарий в стиле Чикаго просто супер!!! выпускной прошёл на ура!!! Готова выложить фото с праздника!!!

----------


## NatNatali

дОБРЫЙ ВЕЧЕР ДЕНЬГИ ПЕРЕВЕЛА НА КАРТУ  ОТ НЕКРАСОВ А С

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо)))) я уже вам отписалась и отправила  весь материал))) ЛС  в 9 утра.
вот копирую из своих отправленных вам ..Смотрите Личку.
*Сегодня, 07:36 
elen-ka20  
 Авторитет 
Регистрация:
22.10.2012
Адрес:
Украина.Харьков
Сообщений:
3,082
 ) 
 Добрый день) Вот материал

 часть 1*


ПЫ.СЫ Только что сбросила ещё раз ЛС

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

> 1. @ВЫПУСКНИКИ 2015 .ТОЧКА COM@ - НОВЫЙ СЦЕНАРИЙ 2015 ГОДА


Лена ,пришла вам говорить большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Теперь я точно буду на одной волне со всеми  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Боялась выпускного , но с вашим ШЕДЕВРОМ (пишу без преувелечений ) не могу теперь его дождаться .Столько новых изюминок,!!!!!!!!!!!!! столько интересных моментов!!!!!!!!!!!!!,просто ВСЁ  от и до беру в работу.Ни добвлять , ни убирать ни чего не буду.Завтра начну учить финальный флешмоб - :Ok: !!!Думаю уже  после первых моих слов будет нужный настрой .После "клавы" и "мыши" .А лента ,а банер ..Тут от одного текста с первых минут уже будет весело всем.  :Taunt:  И отдельное спасибо за полиграфию: ну все есть.Осталось распечатать и я готова.
Блок с родителями -  :Ok:  очень мощная вещь: в финале разрыдалась .Теперь сижу и думаю как бы на выпускном собраться и не рыдать.А "зайцы и белка" -хохатала вся моя семья Это просто нечто. :Taunt: 
 спасибо вам и море таких же классных и свежих идей. :flower:

----------


## elen-ka20

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!! что написали отзыв.Очень важны первые впечатления для меня .Всегда переживаю.Очень рада ,что и мои ощущения, что сценарий удался, совпал с вашими. Отлично вам отработать.



> Блок с родителями -  очень мощная вещь:


зы. 1 часть  я собираюсь 25 апреля провести на свадьбе.....она идеально как по мне дополнить "Танцы с родителями" на свадьбе.

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена, и как всегда к вам за сценарием. Выпускники захотели в стиле "Оскар". Соответственно спешу приобрести его у вас. Можно реквизиты.

----------


## elen-ka20

Дублирую с соседней темы отзыв: 




> Посмотрела!! И..хочу поделиться своим впечатлением о сценарии @ВЫПУСКНОЙ.ТОЧКА СОМ @. Очень довольна материалом. Современно, с тонким вкусом, всё вымерено до мелочей, а главное, актуально для выпускников !!! Добавлю пару, тройку своих ярких моментов и в путь, даже заморачиваться ни о чём не надо, всё за тебя продумали. Леночка, спасибище тебе за твою светлую голову и работоспособность, Всё , что я приобретала у тебя, всё работает на 100%!!!


Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ , Олечка , за отзыв !!!!!!!!!!!! Сама балдею от этого сценария,Как то на одном дыхании написан и еле успевала мысли "оформлять" в блоки ))))))) И на своём семинаре опробовала-зашло всё,что показала!!! Так что он хоть и новый,но уже можно сказать обкатан!!! 
Успешного тебе проведения выпускного!!!


А это с другого ресурса отзыв ведущей не с форума 

[img]http://*********net/6819601.jpg[/img]

----------


## БуКатерина

Елена! Получила, изучила и всё как всегда.... БЕЗУПРЕЧНО с первых секунд и до финальной точки. Вам самой в пору Оскар вручать. Спасибо за сценарий!

----------


## elen-ka20

*БуКатерина*, Большое спасибо за такую высокую оценку моего материала.,но для меня лучше 100 Окаров ваши отзывы  и то,что вы его используете.Ни чего нет лучше для автора! 
Успешных выпускных

----------


## dzhulietta

Елена! Спасибо Вам большое! Изучила сценарий выпускного в  стиле Оскар. Очень интересно и торжественно!!! Номинации очень юморные) А ещё мне ооочень нравится танцевальный тур. так  так здорово подобрана музыка к видео! Ещё хочу сказать, что блок "прощай детство" одновременно и трогательный и смешной. Видео про зайчиков и белку я показывала всем- смеялись до слёз. И лирическая часть -тоже слёзы, настолько она пронзительная. Жду выпускного)

----------


## elen-ka20

ОГРОМНОЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!! за отзыв.!!!!! Материал проверенный.И тема для выпускного -вечная.Можно сказать "классика жанра".
Успешно отработать и получить удовольствие от праздника

----------


## elen-ka20

*Выпускные в Украине уже прошли.И те ,кто приобретал материал уже начинается отписываться о том как всё прошло .
Вот отзыв по сценарию"Выпускники.Точка.Ком" с другого ресурса  ведущих,которые  на ин-ку не зарегистрированы.Размещаю его в этой теме.*



[img]http://*********net/6920741.jpg[/img]

----------


## Елена Давыденко

И я проводила выпускной вечер:"Выпускник 2015.точка.ком (автор Елена Мартынова).Вечер прошел просто великолепно, т.к. тема для молодежи актуальна и интересна.Новые идеи,блоки,игротанцы! Даже родители принимали активное участие!!!!Спасибо Елене за сценарий!!!!!!

[img]http://*********net/6961597.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

Леночка!!! Здорово!!! Молодец,что даришь людям праздники даже в гуще военных событий! Празднику всегда быть,пока есть такие ведущие! 
Спасибо за отзыв и пусть все торжества будут такими ВСЕГДА!!

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,здравствуйте! Вот и я добралась с отзывами,у нас глубокая ночь и ни кто  не мешает собраться с мыслями. Пока без фото,но как получу-принесу .
Провела  выпускной в 9 -м и двух 11 классах.Я  и не сомневалась,что всё пройдёт отлично,но результат получился круче чем ожидала.Всё что провела- всё прошло невероятно здорово. И даже переделывать ни чего не стала,хотя чаще всего без этого ни как.Ну просто идеальный сценарий! 
"Вперёд в будущее" -всю ночь напевали и танцевали "Мы лучшие" , и анимашка как финал - молодёжь оторвалась по полной. Только нить не сделала...побоялась...Ой..а "зайцы"  :Taunt:   я так ни когда не смеялась. У девчонок потекла тушь..  :Taunt: так  хохотали..А во второй половине - уже плакали от слов детей родители.Так трогательно... и все застолки прошли отлично .А про игру 1.2.5 - я вообще молчу. Взоравала танцпол просто.А такая казалась простая по описанию. Одним словом всё ,что сделала -всё супер-супер-супер!!!! СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! за ваш талант,идеи и ваш стиль.Всего в меру и всё в десятку.

P.S. Директор школы  в конце сказала,что впервые досидела выпускной до финала .Было так интересно,что не заметила как наступил рассвет.И уже пригласила меня провести её юбилей в сентябре.И вот теперь сразу вопрос что посоветуете на юбилей женщине 50 лет.?

----------


## Мидия

Дорогая, Леночка, спасибо вам за ваши идеи и за ваш талант. Марафон выпускных завершился, все в восторге от праздника, а я довольна вдвойне. Результаты можно увидеть из фото.
 [IMG][img]http://*********net/6983914m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6972650m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6976746m.jpg[/img][/IMG]
[IMG][img]http://*********net/6966506m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

Девочки,спасибо что отписались!!! Я просто счастлива ,что материал помог вам в вашей работе. Лучшей награды и не надо!
*Мидия*, Диана,фотки супер!!!! Спасибо за них отдельное !!

*КалинаМАЛИНА*, а ваши фото жду))) Не забудьте "принести" 

Отличного вам сезона и пусть все праздники  будут супер!




> Только нить не сделала


обязательно сдлеайтеОчень эффектно! Зал замолкает и слушает каждое слово.



> Ой..а "зайцы"  я так ни когда не смеялась. У девчонок потекла тушь.. так хохотали


делала недавно их на юбилею у самой тушь текла)))))))))))И на каждом банкете рвут зал  :Taunt:  
вот фото этого момента с юбилея 
[img]http://*********net/6966521.jpg[/img]

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый день! Деньги перевела. Сумма та, что указана. Жду "Выпускник.сом" Спасибо.

----------


## Зосик

Елена, добрый день. Сценарий получила! Большое спасибо. Все очень подробно расписано, все понятно.Сценарий супер! Работы профессионалов- это как учебники, которые надо обязательно приобретать. Учиться, учиться и учиться! Мне уже срочно надо его провести! Отчет за мной. Очень много идей по оформлению, реквизиту. Руки уже чешутся, в голове желаний-куча. Спасибо. Впереди юбилей 45 лет сестре. Надеюсь на дальнейшее сотрудничество.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Зосик*, Добрый день) БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!! за отзыв и ОГРОМНОЕ!!! за доверие. Рада что на данном этапе всё по вкусу и не сомневаюсь,что всё пройдёт отлично (от души желаю чтоб так и было) .И пусть все праздники ВСЕГДА идут на УРА!
Отличного вам выпускного и сезона в целом!
зы. И жду отчётик  :Grin: ))

----------


## olga77

Лена, здравствуйте! А сценарий выпускной. ком еще можно приобрести. И, конечно, цена вопроса. Спасибо

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день.Конечно возможно и цена не изменилась.Ну а детали(описание,сцен.план) выслала ЛС.
Спасибо)

----------


## Крымуша

Добрый вечер! Лен, очень хочется приобрести выпускной.сом. Это еще возможно? Заранее спасибо)

----------

elen-ka20 (31.05.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый вечер) Ответила и даже уже и отправила. Пусть всё пройдёт как по маслу! И отличных праздников круглый год

----------


## ВалеркаРостов

Елена спасибо огромное за ваш супер классный сценарий, три выпускных завершил на УРА !!!
Вы настоящий профессионал))) очень легкий текст, заводные конкурсы, дети и родители все активно участвовали и были в восторге)))
Я бы все номинации на Оскар отдал ВАМ )))
Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (26.06.2016), nezabudka-8s (24.06.2016), дюймовка (25.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Я бы все номинации на Оскар отдал ВАМ )))


Ваши слова и то,что вы пользуетесь моим материалом,дороже всех статуэток мира! СПАСИБО! От души желаю,чтобы все праздники проходили только так!

----------


## Зосик

Елена, доброе утро! Вот небольшой отчетик по выпускному. Все прошло хорошо. Спасибо. Правда сначала очень сильно волновалась. Первый раз работала на 110 человек разного возраста с разными желаниями. Да и скажу сразу: выпускные у нас проходят с 24 00 до 6 00 утра. Тяжко было. Но вроде все получилось. Правда не без проблем. То родители, не обговаривая, решили детям запуск фонарей в небо подарить, то нам музыка такая не нравиться. Кошмар. То мы тоже хотим немного поговорить в микрофон. Но без накладочек бывает не всегда. Вроде вырулила. Отлично прошли "Дископати", блок для учителей, перестраивалка, зайчики и белочка. А вот "Селфи" мне показалось не очень, слишком много участников изъявило желание участвовать. До фокуса и флешмоба дети не дожили, зато родители, самые стойкие круто зажигали  (пришлось в конце импровизировать для родителей). Я вообще сделала вывод, что этот выпускной больше родители хотели, а не дети. И самое интересное, что уже какой год но на выпускном проявляют себя те дети, которые в о время учебы были незаметными. Вот как-то так. Да и сейчас в юбилей тоже вставлю ваши блоки. Понравились. А с фотками как всегда долго. Но обещаю, что скину.

----------

elen-ka20 (25.07.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо за такой подробный отчёт! БОЛЬШОООЕЕЕЕ!!!
Здорово,что всё прошло относительно ровно.Музыка не нравится- всегда предлагаю составить плей лист.А если не захотели- тогда сори. Но правда у нас выпускном не возникало проблем.Те ,что у меня были ,им было параллельно под что.Главное зажечь! ИМХО.
А без НО не бывает увы...И такие моменты : "мы решили что сделаем" постоянно и ежечасно. Борюс с такими "сюпризами",но вс бесполезно.Гооврю по 100 раз ,что не против,но заранеее мне как-то скажите...Да какой там.Чаще всего пред фактом.
И могу сказать по опыту разные бывают выпускные.У меня однажды был выпускной частной дорогой  гимназии. Дети " мажористые ", хотя не противные,НО...  разбрелись "по кустам" в буквальном смысле слова,а вся программа полностью была сделана с родителями.Они тааааак оторвались,что не передать.А детям хотелось уединиться.Их и бло то всего 10 человек..Так что и такие бывают выпускные.Но при этом все отались довольны ,а это главное. .
Селфи - там нельзя много.Там надо чёткое количество.и если выходит больше - надо лишних отсеять

----------

Зосик (26.07.2016)

----------


## sklyariha

Здравствуйте! Мои ребята заказали выпускной Гэтсби.... Я уже продумала церемонию награждения, концерт...вот до неоф. части дошло дело. Чикаго же мне подойдет?) Как Молодежь себя проявила в данной программе?)

----------

elen-ka20 (03.03.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброй ночи.Смотря что вы понимаете под "Великий Гетсби" : фильм или  стиль, Америку 20- х с "сухим законом"  с соответственным дресс кодом. Если вы приследуете цель сделать реально Гетсби,то это роман детективный да ещё и  с трагическим концом. И для такого варианта ( сюжет по фильму ) кончено же не пойдёт. 
Если же под Гетсби понимать второй -стиль ,дресс код , время -  то это одно и тоже : что Гетсби, что Чикагская вечеринка- это Америка 20-30 годов.,"сухой закон" ,бутлегеры,  консольери и тд.  
зы. не могу понять как такой фильм можно брать за основу вечерикни да ещё и выпускного. ИМХО 



> Как Молодежь себя проявила в данной программе?)


Вообще не поняла вопрос. Как и любую другую .Эта же выпускной и соответственно наполнение под их возраст и событие.Но без дресс кода его не сделать: шляпки ,перья,боа и тд обязательны

----------


## sklyariha

Простите, печатала вчера в параллель, действительно, Коряво задала Вопрос) Книгу читала, фильм смотрела и в принципе сказала им тоже самое) Дети, особо не вникают  в смысл, им нравится картинка)Шик,блеск) Мне уже подстраиваться) Как можно приобрести сценарий?) Спасибо.

----------


## elen-ka20

Нет проблем.. )))) Иногда сама так спрашиваю




> им нравится картинка)Шик,блеск)


99% именно так и называют. Хотя для мня Гетсби это Гетсби.
Приобрести просто : вы переводите деньги, пишите мне об этом (время перевода и куда)  и если я на месте ,то сразу и отправляю  вам ссылку на скачивание папки с материалом(могу быть не дома -тогда как приду,Ну а если в отъезде МК., семинар и тд,то по приезду) 

 ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 410011961657726 

Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто несколькими вариантами: 
- за пару минут перевести через Сбербанка онлайн 24 https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280

- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ.

----------


## ТатьянаСютова

Елена, я оплатила. Жду с нетерпением  сценарий выпускной. ком.

----------

elen-ka20 (19.03.2017)

----------


## VERu

Лена, здравствуйте. Скажите, а что за момент с "зайцами"? это отдельный игровой блок или момент блока?

----------

elen-ka20 (26.03.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Вот о каких "зайцах"  речь: 




> " Детство ,прощай!" 
> Блок состоит из двух частей: 
> -первая весёлая и лёгкая,могут быть слёзы...от смеха.Для этой части нужен проектор и картинками его не заменит.
> -вторая -лирическая. с родителями ... чувства накроют волной .Но мне кажется что такому моменту должно быть место на каждом празднике.А тем более на выпускном.
> СТОИМОСТЬ 1000 руб

----------


## elen-ka20

*"ПО ГЛАВНОЙ УЛИЦЕ С ОРКЕСТРОМ"* 

Уважаемые коллеги! Предлагаю вашему вниманию  сценарий  выпускного 2017 года. Универсальный .Классический. Новый ,но был презентован на МК ,так что  частично проверен на практике.

В этом сценарии вы найдёте: застольные активации,интерактивы,подвижные игры,эстафеты,,конкурсы,.анимации,розыгрыш  и тд и тп. Момент  с родителями ,с классным руководителем и многое другое .Всего 14 конкурсно - игровых момента (если пожелаете ознакомиться со сцен.планом -  пишите ЛС) .Большая часть игровой программы будет работать и на любых других праздниках,так что пылится после выпускного сценарий точно не будет .

Написан как и все мои сценарии "по ключ".Бери и работай   :
Вес папки - 1.6. ГБ :
-текст ведущего - 40 страниц 
-музыка ко всему сценарий.
- полиграфия 
-фото и видео для пояснения игровой программы с показа этой программы на презентации на моём Мастер Классе. 

[img]http://*********net/9120282.jpg[/img]

*Принять участия в акции можно до 1 мая.

----------

Sемицветик (11.04.2017), Вик_тори_я (09.04.2017), Окрыленная (09.04.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (09.04.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/9154126.png[/img]

ВАРИАНТЫ ОПЛАТЫ: 

1. *ЯНДЕКС КОШЕЛЁК 
*
Если у вас нет электронного кошелька,то его можно пополнить быстро и просто : 
- за пару минут перевести через *СЕРБАНК ОНЛАЙН  24* https://money.yandex.ru/doc.xml?id=524280

- в любом отделении ЕВРОСЕТИ ИЛИ СВЯЗНОЙ.


2. ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ УКРАИНЫ: КАРТА ПРИВАТ БАНКА 5168 7423 2040 8424

----------


## elen-ka20

*ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ МОМЕНТЫ 2017 ГОДА!* 

 "ОСТОРОЖНО ДЕТИ! " - игровой момент с родителями.
Начинается он во время застолья ,а финал- массовый ,крышесносный батл "Час откровений" на танц поле.Невероятные эмоции и полная перезегрузка ...в отношениях  :Grin: .Настало время узнать всё о прошлом и разобраться как жить дальше  :Taunt: .Веселье, драйв и полный отрыв как для родителей ,так и для выпускников.И учителя тоже не останутся в стороне. 
Безреквизитный,Без подготовки . 30  минут веселья обеспечены . 

*********************************************************************************************************
"БАБОЧКИ ВОКРУГ" - момент для классного руководителя и выпускников
Его можно сделать под финал,так как точка этого момента- анимашка  " Happy".Её можно делать сразу как финал этого момента,А можно спустя какое-то время
Лирический , красивый ,символичный и  яркий.Реквизит понадобится ,Обеспечивают его выпускники ,Поэтому чтобы его реализовать приобрести этот момент нужно где-то за неделю ,Не позже 

*********************************************************************************************************
ИГРОВОЙ БЛОК "КТО КРУЧЕ" 
Состоит из 1 тура угадайки + 2 игровых тура (формат эстафеты +  игры) . Продолжительность около 30 минут .Весело и динамично .Как по  мне такой формат идеален для выпускного .

----------


## БуКатерина

Леночка! Добрый вечер.  Успеваю попасть в первую семерку?

----------

elen-ka20 (08.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Детали по выпускному выслала ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- на связи.

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,здравствуйте. А можно мне сцен.план? мне в понедельник обсуждать детали вижу сама не справляюсь.Хочу прибегнуть к вашей помощи(как всегда )

----------

elen-ka20 (21.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Выслала вам  .Будут ещё вопрос- пишите

----------

КалинаМАЛИНА (23.05.2017)

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

Леночка,здравствуйте. Вот изучила. Спасибо большое!!! Пришла поделиться впечатлением . Как всегда  всё понравилось .:ok : Осталось дождаться выпускного ,чтобы получить удовольствие от работы с такими суперовым материалом. Обожаю ваш  юмор  и  стиль .Очень классный приём -связка всего сценария  отличная.Символично и не затёрто.А ещё я многое уже присмотрела для свадьбы .В эту субботу проведу,опробую так сказать .И теперь я точно на новый сезон готова  от и до благодаря моему любимому автору.  :Tender:  Так что пойдём в этом году по "главной улице с оркестром" и уверена на УРА! 

Ещё спасибо за доступность и понятность написания .Огромный плюс  -  видео к нему. Быстро и легко разбираться и по реакции  участников  :Taunt:   уже понятно какой будет эффект.  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

elen-ka20 (24.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо большое за отзыв!!! Рада что во первых всё понравилось(уверена и на практике не подведёт),что всё понятно и нет вопросов.
Остаётся только мне пожелать вам суперского выпускного и отличного сезона !!!

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте!!! Можно и мне сценарный план и сообщите стоимость, пожалуйста

----------

elen-ka20 (29.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день.Всю информацию по сценарию оТправила. Смотрите ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- пишите.
С уважением )

----------


## masha20

Доброго времени суток! А можно мне тоже сценарный план и стоимость? заранее спасибо)

----------

elen-ka20 (30.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Доброго дня) Вся информация во всех подробностях ждёт вас в личке. Будут вопросы- пишите.
С уважением )

----------


## milatam

Добрый день. Можно мне, пожалуйста, план сценария и стоимость. Заранее спасибо!

На ел. адрес    ludmilavojcun@gmail.com

----------

elen-ka20 (02.06.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Все детали отправила на почту .Будут ещё вопросы- пишите .
Отличных выпускных

вот ещё отзыв  о материале 

[img]http://*********net/9309864.jpg[/img]

И ЕЩЁ...

[img]http://*********net/9368235.jpg[/img]

----------


## Татьяна74

Добрый вечер! Можно мне тоже план и стоимость?) спасибо

----------

elen-ka20 (08.06.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Конечно можно. Всё выслала.Смотрите в ЛС
С уважением)

----------


## Ольга Фролкова

Добрый день! Можно мне тоже сценарный план и стоимость.

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день. Отправила детали в ЛС. Будут ещё вопросы- милости прошу) 
С уважением)

----------


## ВВаля

напишите мне тоже подробности

----------

elen-ka20 (13.07.2017)

----------


## марина172

Леночка! Еще раз прими слова благодарности! Сценарий "Выпускники. сом" отработала на УРА! Все очень грамотно выстроено. Все слова, музыкальный ряд, полиграфия!!! Родители с энтузиазмом угадывали звуки компьютера, а дети долго гадали над известными заставками прошлых  лет! Ты профессионал своего дела! Ждем новых вебинаров и сценариев! https://vk.com/mgn_wedding?w=wall-41255918_801

----------

elen-ka20 (26.06.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Мариночка, ооочень рада!!! что всё зашло на УРА!!! Это прежде всего твоя заслуга..а я ишь чуть-чуть помогла.
Пусть все праздники проходят только так) :Ok:

----------


## elen-ka20

[img]http://*********net/9500379.png[/img]

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, здравствуйте. Какая цена "Выпускник.ком" и можно познакомиться со сценарным планом?

----------

